# Symphony Nº 3



## ricardo_jvc6

Hey, Folks. :tiphat:

I came here with a new orchestra song. And this time i used a better composition program. The music i was making is just uncompleted yet, its going to be leaded by your feedback. Please try to give good feedback. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Symphony Nº 3.wav


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

alright people in a few moments i'll reach about 45/100% of the music. Music will contain 2:50 or more atleast for the 1st movement.


----------



## Yoshi

I wish I could make any comments, apart from saying that the piece sounds good so far. I have no knowledge about composing whatsoever so I can only comment about how much I enjoyed your piece, but I can't say what you could do better. 

Keep working on your pieces


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I hope I finish it too. Atleast the 1st movement


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I don't like MIDI...

Martin


----------



## Yoshi

I didn't know this was a thread about MIDI.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't like MIDI...
> 
> Martin


Its not midi... if you have seen on the up link, back in the lobby, it says Wav. Well i got the best results with wav. It looks great... but the bad thing is it... takes many space, like 16 Mb


----------



## soundandfury

I think your piece lacks direction, this is possibly due to the absence of any variation in dynamics either vertically (ie. between parts) or horizontally (ie. over time). Also harmonically there doesn't seem to be any definite shape to the chords; my advice would be to do some four-part chorale exercises before you try to tackle a symphonic orchestra.
However, it shows some promise, it is after all tonal which is more than I can say for most pieces I find on this board


----------



## Kopachris

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Its not midi... if you have seen on the up link, back in the lobby, it says Wav. Well i got the best results with wav. It looks great... but the bad thing is it... takes many space, like 16 Mb


I don't know what program you're using (probably Sibelius or Finale?), but I can almost guarantee you that it uses midi, even when you export it to a wav file. It might actually be beneficial to export to midi, because then someone can listen to it with a better soundfont than what notation programs use.



soundandfury said:


> I think your piece lacks direction, this is possibly due to the absence of any variation in dynamics either vertically (ie. between parts) or horizontally (ie. over time). Also harmonically there doesn't seem to be any definite shape to the chords; my advice would be to do some four-part chorale exercises before you try to tackle a symphonic orchestra.
> However, it shows some promise, it is after all tonal which is more than I can say for most pieces I find on this board


I agree. My advice is to study some common-practice theory--voice leading, species counterpoint, etc. Walter Piston wrote a great book on common practice harmony, but it runs rather expensive. Also good would be to study up a little on sontata form, and the form of the symphony. Those two should help you make better creative decisions (assuming, of course, that you wish to imitate the classical style of a symphony?) and should also help generate new questions to help you learn more about common practice theory.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

soundandfury said:


> I think your piece lacks direction, this is possibly due to the absence of any variation in dynamics either vertically (ie. between parts) or horizontally (ie. over time). Also harmonically there doesn't seem to be any definite shape to the chords; my advice would be to do some four-part chorale exercises before you try to tackle a symphonic orchestra.
> However, it shows some promise, it is after all tonal which is more than I can say for most pieces I find on this board


Thanks Its unfinished i haven't worked on it that much, i'm trying to make chorus in the middle of 2:00 and 4:00 to be alive. To have more harmonical sense I could had like a few dynamics in the beggining, for example: mf in the beggining part then the cellos and basses will be Piano, just to make the music not having a lack like balance the piece in all ways, also the piece in the beggining I think its lacks a bit maybe more emotion and Instruments?
I also noticed the music lacks on Percussion.. what should I do it?


----------

